# This weekend's cookin



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Did some smoking over the weekend. Brisket, pastrami, wings, ABTs, fatties, and Diller Eggs for co-workers. I did leg quarters for us.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More pics


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You really know how to hurt a fella.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

looks dam good. Makes me want to fire the grill back up


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all! I did all of this on My Akorn and it ran 23 consecutive on one load of lump charcoal and wood chunks. That thing has about paid for itself with savings on lump! Pretty cool!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Yea , I know what you are talking about. I have the Bayou classic ceramic grill. I love the way it cooks. Holds heat forever. Able to maintain the temp right where I want it. And like you said , get a lot of cooking from the same batch of lump charcoal.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Mmmmmm


----------

